# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  حصريـا لعبة الأكشن والرعب الرائعة Vampire Hunters متوافقه مع معظم الاجهزة وتحميل مباش

## MiSteR LoNeLy

*
  Vampire Hunters 
2009



POsTER




SCreen Shoots




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x768 .


 







!NFO


Windows XP/Vista
processor: Pentium III/Athlon 1 Ghz
RAM: 256 ?b
VGAı: 3D / 64 Mb
HDD: 1 Gb


           ▀ ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀   ▓▄▄  ▄▀▀▄ ▓   ▓   ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀▀▄ ▓▄▄  ▄▀▀  ▄▀
طريقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة______________________________
  ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █ █  ▓ ▀▀▀█ █  ▄ █▀▀▓ █   █   █  ▓ █  ▓ █  ▄ ▓▀ ▄ ▀▀▀█ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
# __________________________  التشغيـــــــــــــــــــــــل
             ▀ ▀     ▀▀   ▀▀▀ ▀    ▀▀▀ ▀▀▀ ▀     ▀▀   ▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀  ▀▀

لعدم حدوث مشاكل والحصول على افضل أداء للعبة.. لابد من تسطيب هذه البرامج

Agia Physics
=-=-=-=-=-=
http://1tool.biz/199421
=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Direct X 10
=-=-=-=-=-=-=
http://1tool.biz/199446
  =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

1 -  قم  بفك ضغط الملفات ال 3  فى فولدر واحد لينتج ملف واحد ايزو

pindy  :

* *اقتباس:*
* الملف الناتج عن فك الضغط صيغته bin ويمكن تحويله إلي iso بهذه الأداه البسيطه حملها من هنا أو من هنا* 
*
2- عمل صورة  وهمية من هذا الملف باستخدام الديمون  تولز..
VAHUSIDO.FO.bin

 3- فتح الدريف الوهمــى ..  والضغط على  SetUp
4- بعد ذلك  Next  ثم  Next  وينتهى كل شيء 
وهيطلب  تسطيب  ديركت X 10




5- هيظهر بعد الانتهاء ايكونة  اللعبة على سطح المكتبــ 







1. Unrar.
2. Burn or mount the image.
3. Install the game.
4. Play the game.


لفك الضغط بكل سهولة والتحميل باٌقصى سرعة
يجب تحميل IdM و WiNraR crystAL
من هنا
http://takemyfile.com/121809

للتحميل
اختر سيرفرك المفضل



  مباشر وسريــع  BigAndFree
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213339 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213340 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213341 

RapIDSHAre
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213375 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213376 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213377 

netload
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213366 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213367 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213368 

   سريع  ويدعم الاستكمال Kewlshare
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213357 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213358 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213359 

2shared
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213333 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213334 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213335 

badongo
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213336 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213337 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213338 

FastShare
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213342 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213343 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213344 

file****
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213345 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213346 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213347 

filefactory
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213348 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213349 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213350 

fileserver
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213351 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213352 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213353 

gettyfile
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213354 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213355 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213356 

megaupload
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213360 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213361 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213362 

multiupload
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213363 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213364 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213365 

novaup
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213369 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213370 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213371 

przeklej
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213372 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213373 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213374 

Rapidspread
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213378 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213379 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213380 

sendspace
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213381 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213382 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213383 

usaupload
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213384 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213385 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213386 

usershare
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213387 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213388 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213389 

ZsHaRe
======================
  ParT 1  :  http://1tool.biz/213390 
  ParT 2  :  http://1tool.biz/213391 
  ParT 3  :  http://1tool.biz/213392 


*

----------


## جسر الحياة

حلو كتير .. 

يسلمو إيديك

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

تسلم هاد كله من زوووووووئك  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

شي بسطل والله من الاخر ياهيك الالعاب يابلااااااااااااش
يسلمووووووووووووو دياتك اكتييييييييييييييير 
اخي .

وتوقيعك من الاخر من افضل الممثلين عندي اكتيييييير احضرتله افلام روعة
يسلمو مرة تانية اخي عنجد يسلمووووووووووووووووو.
 :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------


## fathe2010

شكران عل اللعبه

----------


## أيمن تميم

[align=center]والله لعبة حلوة وشكراً على جهودك في تحصيلها ، بس اللعبة مش كاملة (( بعض ملفات الفيديو فيها مش موجودة )) بس (( مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور )) على اللعبة ، بس في لعبة  رعب فريدة من نوعها يا ريت لو تحطها قريباً (( Resident Evil 5 ))  :Cgiving: [/align]

----------

